# Some things should not RUST!



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

Just wanted to vent. Some things should not rust.

One is BBQ grills that we spend high $$ on. I understand that when I buy cheap 13x9s I get what I pay for but when you put some money into something, that is uncalled for. It's a stainless steel grill, but the bolts and knobs must not be! How frustrating.

Also my Kitchen Aid pizza cutter has a screw holding the wheel on that has rusted. Now it doesn't turn. It was no cheap cutter. That makes me mad!

I once lived ina place with no a/c and it was so humid the metal cover on my salt shaker rusted. gross!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

what kidna grill?

I got a Weber which i flat out love and ive left it out uncovered for over 2 years and no sight of rust. my parents have had there for 5 years and still no rust

the only thing is the flavor bars rust and rot out but thats and easy ans some what cheap fix, about $20

you can go to the hardware store to get alumized or stainless steel bolts


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Stainless steel will happily rust. It's called stainLESS not stainPROOF. 

Phil


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I bought porcelain-coated grills, never stainless, its a matter of choice


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

I will suggest these fix ups as my mother's day gift! (grill was my mothers day gift in 2004or 5!)

good ideas. thanks

my brand is charbroil commercial. Not like viking price or supposed quality. but i am convinced viking would have been just as bad for 3 times the price (if I remember correctly). And then I would be really unhappy.

If we byu again I will look into procelain. I don't think I ever thought of it before.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Great, keep us posted 

Charbroil are very good BBQ's, mines a weber, my last year 

You will love procelain grills

Enjoy


----------

